# Anyone doing a FET in Feb/March?



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey ladies just wondered if anyone is doing a FET soon? 

I'm on a medicated FET and was on Norethisterone to start my period and today is CD1 so I start injecting Busereline tonight for 3 weeks. 

We had fresh icsi in Oct and have 3 x 5day blast ice pops in the freezer. They did tell me what they were, but I can't remember, I think it might be a hatching blast and then a normal blast and then a weaker one.

It's my first FET and my first DR as was short protocol last time so it's all very weird  

Xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey!

Yes me!  

We have just been for our FET tech today and start injecting buserelin on Saturday.  We currently have 19 frozen due to OHSS and have opted to have 2 3 day embryos put back.  I next have to go back for a scan and bloods on 28.02.14, unlike you I start injecting on day 21 for 2 weeks, go and have bloods and scan on 28th then after the scan continue with the buserelin and start on hormone tablets for the lining of the womb, when do you start taking those?

Good luck hun 
xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies  

I am doing a natural FET mid March, just waiting on AF arriving then its just testing for my surge, no drugs this time for me, did a medicated FET last month. 

Is this you ladies first FET? xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi naddie,

Yes it is for me, we had our first  round of ICSI in Oct/Nov but ended up with OHSS so had to have them all frozen.  St Marys don't do natural FET's so it wasn't an option for me.  Is this your first FET?

x


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I have a beautiful baby girl from icsi last year and we are about to embark on this crazy journey again and would love some company. 

I am just waiting for AF then the journey will start. like a complete plonker I didn't get the treatment flow chart so I have no idea what in store for me. All I know is I ring on day one, go for a scan and they will discuss my treatment protocol then. its a definite medicated cycle, I wasn't offered anything else. Buserelin and oestrogen with progesterone pessaries at some point too. 

We have 3/4 frosty babies so hopefully we will have our number two in there somewhere


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Gemma - oh poor you, I had early mild ohss (from about day 5 of stims) so was lucky I started cabergolin so could still do transfer. Did you have to stay in hospital? My first scan is the 5th March so start taking tabs after that (if I have DR enough) x

Naddie - yes it's my first FET. I bet it's a lot nicer doing a natural FET rather than a medicated one isn't it?x

Greekgirl - welcome! I bet you will be like Gemma then and doing busereline on CD21. Ah how lovely it would be to have a sibling from the same group of embies x

I'm on 400mg progesterone pessaries this time as I bled so soon after ET - not looking forward to having to pop two capsules in at once   

Xxx


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

The difference in protocols is mind boggling isn't it. 

two pessaries = messy, yuk. All in a good cause though


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Good morning ladies,

I'm really excited and cant wait to start injecting tomorrow, hurry up Saturday!  This IVF process doesn't half make you wish your life away haha!

Welcome greekgirl  Congratulations on your beautiful daughter.  I have a daughter from a previous marriage and our problem now is male fertility.  Our consultant when through the process briefly at our appointment but the nurse when into ore detail at the teach.  Have you been accepted yet for this month or is that what you have to ring on day 1 for?

Oh cloudy it was heart braking, I had literally just opened my eyes in recovery and the guy said you cant have the transfer done because you have over stimulated and would be very poorly if we did   it was for the right reasons I know and everything happens for a reason which was giving us 19 frozen babies   I didn't have to stay in hospital, I was allowed home but had to have a few weeks off work.  That was the hardest part I think because apart from feeling sick, headaches and tired I didn't feel ill so wasn't expecting it at all.  How are your injections going?

Gemma xx


----------



## chasing_rainbows (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind if I gate crash? Was just wondering how long after a failed fresh cycle would you have to wait for a FET? I've just had my first fresh cycle which I know has failed as I got a negative test today. Focusing on a fet is the only thing stopping me from going insane right now. Thanks xxxx


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Morning.

Gemma, my daughter is 9 months old now, i still cant get my head around if we have a successful fet and a sibling for her they are technically non identical twins in the traditional sense........ Strange. I think my day 1 call is to book a scan (days 5-8, i think), i am so rubbish at this i just do what im told when in told to do it but it worked last time so im going with the flow ;-)

chasing rainbows, in sorry to hear your news, i can not imagine how you feel. Look forward now with strength and hope. I read somewhere that clinics like you to have 3 periods to let your hormones settle again. Give them a ring when your ready, no rush xxx big hug xxx

in getting nervous now, i keep reading things about success of gets and its doing my head in.
we have 4 day 6 blasts, when we had our day 5 blast transfered they told us the others didn't look like they were developing and they would let them perish. We had a phone call the next day saying all had gone to blast, when they froze them the 4th looked a bit dodgy, it didn't expand properly but have kept it. I need to stop reading the internet.......... Todays task, don't look at internet ;-)

how many transfers are you going for?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning Ladies, Happy valentines day  Hope you all have a lovely day/weekend with your other half  

Geekgirl, I too have a little boy, 8 months from a fresh icsi cycle, sumtimes think am I being greedy trying again, I had a failed FET last month, I have 2 embryos left, I cant leave them, this will be our last go. Will you have 1 or 2 frosties transferred?

Chasing Rainbows, I have just had a failed cycle, I had a bleed which confirmed my bfn, and I am now awaiting my AF to start my new cycle.

Gemma, that's you just about to jump on the roller coaster    a medicated cycle is good to the extent you know what your doing and not waiting to see if you can detect your surge. Make sure you drink plenty of water to minimise the headaches that the hrt tabs can give you.

Cloudy, are you having 1 or 2 frosties Transferred? I tried to push for 3 the last time (me being 40) but my consultant wasn't having it as my last pregnancy both embies implanted, though I lost one at 12 weeks, he told me if 1 implanted then they all would, so he said NO!!!!! lol.

Excieting times ahead for all us ladies, look forward to sharing our journey along the way


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi Naddie, congratulations on your little boy, we are not greedy we are just lucky and privileged. I am having one put back this time, our consultant also advised against two as we had a successful pregnancy last time. We have decided one this time and if fails we will have two the following time as that will financially be our last go for a while anyway. I wish i had a crystal ball, just to know what to do. What will be will be 

you can tell in on maty leave, in a proper ff stalker now !!!!


----------



## chasing_rainbows (Nov 5, 2013)

I think you should go for the 3! I'm hopefully going to transfer 2 this time xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Gemma - wow, I can imagine that 19 definitely helped make the freeze all easier to deal with! I was off for a few weeks with ohss too, it made me feel so poorly. To be honest even by ET I still felt poorly and sometimes think I should have asked for a freeze. 1st injection last night was fine actually thank you, it's weird how normal it becomes - have to say I'm grateful for not having to do all the mixing like last time though!  

Chasing Rainbows - so sorry honey, it's such a very hard time. I was told roughly 3 months rather than 3 periods because I don't have normal cycles. I hope you are going to spoil yourself a bit first though, you deserve a treat  

Greekgirl - we had the same, on ET day they said the rest weren't any good. Then on day 6 they said they were really surprised that all had rallied round, although one is a bit rubbish, one is good and one is average. We can only have one put back and Im really hoping they only defrost one at a time. I have to say I have stopped reading the net and looking at stats, it sends me crazy  

Naddie - my consultant said that mostly if one sticks they both do, but we are only allowed one anyway so I wondered if he just said it to make feel better! Though there was a lady at my clinic who had identical quads from one embie! The odds are incredibly rare and as much as I want a few children I don't want them all at once  

Hope everyone has something nice planned for the weekend xxx


----------



## chasing_rainbows (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks. I'm going to ask then to put in the diary when I go for my otd. At least then I'll have a focus xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

I hope u dont mind me joining u all... Tomorrow i start on this mad roller coaster of a ride again doing my first FET.

We are very blessed to have a liitle boy who will be 2 in 2wks time through our first ICSI treatment but feel strongly about trying to give him a brother or a sister so with our two blast frosties we will try.

I start my first injection of Buserelin tomorrow evening day 21, i then have my baseline scan on the 5th march, when i will be told what day to start the tablets, my endo scan is the 18th March & ET will be wk commencing 23rd march.

We hope when they thaw our eggs they are still good blasts which in that case  we will just have one back but if they dont thaw too well we will go with two....

Positive thoughts from now on ladies   

Lots of luck to us all xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

I also start injecting tonight which is day 21 for me too, I have a baseline scan and bloods on 28.02.14 and then get told when to start the tablets.  How long are your cycles as our baseline bloods and scans are a good few days apart? Mine are normally 30 days bang on.  How are you feeling? I'm so excited, we had our first round of ICSI in October/November and over stimulated so had to have them all frozen.

What a grim day! Weather is pants!
xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Gemma,

We can keep each other going then   How was ur first jab? My was ok... Tbh i hate needles so my hubby does the injections whilst i look the other way  
Are u feeling ok? Ive felt abit off tonight, no appetite. 
My cycles vary between 32/34 days, i was abit concerned my scan wasn't until the 5th but i suppose they know best  
I am feeling excited but strange to be doing it all again... Lots of positive thinking.
sorry to hear ur last cycle was put on hold, u have a fab amount of eggs tho. Do u know how many u will have put back?

Love & hugs xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Its good to have someone to talk to who is at exactly the same stage as me  

My first jab was ok, I had forgotten how much they sting but I don't have much fat on my tummy so that's probably why.  My fella does mine too, I couldn't face injecting myself, I shut my eyes ha! I have got a headache today, I really suffered with them last time too and paracetamol really are rubbish  I'm like you feel very excited, just hope my baseline scan and bloods are good next week  

We have decided to have 2 3 days embryos put back, I would hate to have 1 put back and it failed then id be living with the 'what if' scenario. Yeah 19 was an amazing number, we are very pleased with the number we have frozen, how many have you got frozen?

Lots of love
xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

hiya,

3 down many more to go..... My stung tonight too, i also close my eyes & i squeeze my tummy (i have plenty to squeeze... Lol  ) 
Hope ur headache has gone & fingers crossed u don't suffer from them too much this time.
Seems strange u have ur scan next week & I've got to wait.  Also u have a BT & i don't.. 
Just waiting for this AF to arrive too, was told even if I'm bleeding on day of scan i still will have scan  
We have two blasts frozen & will have one put back unless neither thaw well then we will have both put back. I know what u mean about always wondering, so much to think about. Last time it seemed easier as it was all new but now i know more this time it all seems that little bit more stressful.

Take care xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

How are you getting on with the injections, any side effects? Ive got hot flushes, headaches and feel drained but my sleep has been disturbed which is unusual for me, read up on it and it is a side effect too   on a positive note my moods are relatively normal which is a bonus! Got a few cramps too, not sure if this is AF arriving or my ovaries shutting down, hopefully its AF.

Hope you are ok hun
xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Gemma,

Hows things going for u? Has ur AF arrived yet? Hope the side effects arent too bad and ur ok.
Im not very well today full of cold, resulting in me forgetting to do my jab on time, it was an hour and abit late   Really hope it doesn't effect anything. Im so tired & have had the odd cramp now & then. I think AF will arrive any day.

Is ur scan tomorrow? Hope it goes ok.

Xxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing ok!

I've been DR for a little over 2 weeks now and fed up of it! I'm struggling with injecting, moody, super tired, and just feeling very pessimistic about the whole thing. I suppose it's all natural though because of the busereline. Have my scan on Wednesday so hopefully I will be DR enough and can move onto the tablets to get things moving!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi ladies

Cloudy - hope u start feeling better soon, im not sure what side effects the tablets will give, if any, hopefully no more than we are already getting. Im Shattered. Im at the same stage as u, also got my scan on Wed. Let us know how u get on xx

Gemma - how r u hun? Scan is today isnt it? Let us know how u get on.  Hope ur feeling ok? Xx

AFM - im shattered, been over doin it, with one thing or another. My AF arrived Wed so hopefully my body is doing what it should be. Ive had the odd funny feeling in my overies, not cramps as much tho. Got my baseline scan wed so fingers crossed this wk we all move onto the next stage of treatment.

Xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Had my bloods done on Friday and all ok, no scan for me for another few weeks.  I was slightly disappointed when I came out, because they are mega busy they cant do my ET until 01.04.14! I know its only 2 weeks longer than we originally worked out but I was still a bit gutted! Still, we are on the journey and this time in 4 weeks we will be there   The side effects of buserelin for me are a killer  

Hope everyone else is ok 

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh Gemma thats a shame, is that the only reason just that they are do busy? Have u started the tablets yet then? Not good having to be on the injections for another few weeks. Xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Yes that's the only reason, she showed me the theatre book and explained that they only do 2 ET's a day and the 01st was the next available date.

How are you getting on?

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Gemma,
Such a pain its been delayed, more waiting for you. When is your next appt?
Ive got my scan tomorrow so fingers crossed all os good and i can start the tablets.

Xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't have a scan till the 28th March now with them being so busy, I start taking the tablets next week though so thinking of that milestone makes the ET sound closer, im sure it will be here in no time! Im feeling drained though, all I want to do is just sleep and chill out  only another 3.5 weeks to go lol! Do you hve a date yet for ET?

Good luck with your scan, let me know how you get in hun 

Love 
Gemma xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

Gemma hopefully like u say 29th will soon be here. 
Its good they are letting u start tablets next wk at least u dont have to wait till your scan. Im also feeling drained, doesnt help im on antibiotics for sinusitis. Paniced about taking them today so had to call the clinic just incase it would effect anything but was told as its early on in the treatment it wld be ok.
My scan went  well yesterday, lining nice & thin, started my HRT tablets today & lowered dose of bruserlin.
Next scan 17th with ET either 24,25 or 26 😊 

Seems to be coming round really quickly.

Take care xxxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Glad to hear your scan went well, I thought I might have one a bit sooner, at least I know my blood test last week was ok   At least I'm nearly at the HRT milestone then I know its only 2 week away! According to my schedule I don't lower my buserelin it stays at the same dose throughout?? How are you feeling at the mo? I've not felt too good today, my emotions have got the better of me today and my headaches don't ever seem to go  they just subside a little and then come back when the paracetamol have worn off.  How's your head been? Where are you having your treatment? Mine is St Marys in Manchester.

Love
Gemma xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope your all ok ... Cloudy, Naddie, Greekgirl, Chasing_rainbows  

Gemma - 
How are you feeling now, are your headaches any better? ive not had any but just felt worn out, although i have a little bit more energy now im on the HRT tablets. Did you start your tablets this week?   Not long till your scan, 2 wks will fly by. Ive got my endo scan on Monday then will be told when ET is the following week. Seems to have come round really quicky for me.. Im on 3 tablets a day now, have to up it to 4 on Sunday. Still with the lower dose of Bruserlin, strange you dont have to lower yours, maybe worth checking?
Aw ive heard good things about St Marys   Do you live in Manchester then or have you got to travel far? Im having treatment at two clinincs as a new on just opened up right near me BournHall Wymondam (Norfolk) but my eggs are stored quite a few miles away BournHall Cambridge, so having scans at Wymondham then traveling to Cambridge for ET.
Just trying to decide on what to do during the 2ww at the mo, with regards to work. I work on a thurs and Fri so i def wont be in on the ones following my ET 27/28 but not sure what to do the following wk.... Are you having two weeks off?

take care xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Im really worried now, when did they tell you to reduce the buserelin when you started the HRT?

xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Gemma - don't panic, I haven't been told to lower mine either, and I obsessively re-read my protocol letter daily because I'm so worried I will do something wrong!

I found the first week of HRT hard, but feeling a bit better now. Probably because I have my scan on Monday so hoping I'm going to have a good lining and can ET Friday next week - may be wishful thinking though!  

Carey - I'm thinking of having the 2ww off sick, just need to grovel to my GP. Work is really stressful and I get a lot of hassle for being off sick so can't sign myself off and haven't got the holidays.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Gemma - yes first say of taking the HRT i lowered my dose from 0.5 to 0.2. Pehaps my clinic does it different as i also started off with 2 tablets then upped to 3 on day six then day 9 i up them again to 4 a day. Xx

Cloudy - my scan is at midday on Monday, what stage is ur egg? As i was told Et will be the mon tue or wed following wk not sure that because i have a blast. My work is also funny about sick days, so will have to take them as unpaid xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Cloudy,

Which clinic are you having treatment at? These forums are not always the best idea ha, you end up questioning your own clinic when you find out someone is doing something different! I have even sat there thinking have I not heard them tell me to lower my dose! I have rang them to check but as to when they get back to me is another story!

Carey - Hope you are doing well, I started the HRT yesterday sp because off the back log I still have another 2.5 weeks left before ET slowly slowly catch your monkey hey!

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend? My DP wants us all to go to a water park but I really don't have the energy especially with my constant throbbing head, I cant really say no as I still have to play mum to Grace.

Hope you have a lovely day, i'll be back on later 
xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

Well I rang St Marys to double check and they advised me that I take 0.5 buserelin throughout, im happy I checked and will sleep well tonight now lol.  I would hate to go through all this and find out that I have messed it all up, after all once I have completed this cycle I will of been injecting for 3 out of the last 6 months  

Went to the water park and really enjoyed seeing my little girl have a fun time, we all enjoyed it 

Just had a lovey tea, steak, chips, mushrooms and peppercorn sauce mmmmm.

Hope everyone has had a lovely day.

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya Gemma,

Glad they got back to you to confirm you are injecting the correct dose. What stage eggs do u have again? Maybe its all to do with the eggs we all have?? Like u say every clinic seems different.
Ur day sounds lovely, glad u went and had fun. We took Oliver to the sea side and went to the sea life center to see the fish, he loves it. Also had an ice cream... Yummy.

Xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Yes it was lovely, sounds like you had fun too   Im scared of fish so the sealife centre would be torture for me ha! But im ll up for the ice cream mmmmm  

Our eggs were frozen the day after they were fertilised (I think), god knows but wish all the clinics would do things the same way.  I have read somewhere else of the forum that St Marys seem to do 1 protocol for FET's which is a '1 size its all' protocol. What stage are your embryos at? Have you decided how many you are having put back in? What does your endo scan involve? Hope it all goes well, let me know how you get on and what date they give you for ET 

Hugs to you hun
xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Evening ladies

Scan went well my lining was 8.4 , so nice and thick. ET is on Monday   seems to have come round really quickly. Clinic will call me on sat to give me a time to arrive.
My 2 eggs are 5 day blasts, still not sure how many we are having put back, think it will just be one as long as its a good one if not both will be put back.
Injections finish tomorrow then just the tablets and gel to do.

Cloudy how did urs go? Xx

Gemma how are u feeling today hun? Xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Wow you must be mega excited now you have your date! Lining sounds really good  

Im not feeling too bad thanks but since starting the tablets my sleep has been really disturbed?? Im shattered but struggle to get off to sleep and then to stay asleep and when I was just on the buserelin I slept like a log, still feel drained which I would with no sleep but the headaches seem to have subsided with the HRT? 

How you feeling chick?

I see the sun didn't last long  
xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes excited it's happening all so quickly.

Not good ur not getting the sleep u need Hun, good that the headaches are fading though. I def found I felt better once on the HRT, hopefully give it another week and u will also feel better. 
I did my last jab tonight and my first gel....
So it's just HRT & gel for the next 5 days until ET. Feel tired today so am now off to bed.
Hopefully wake up to sunshine tomorrow unlike the rain today!!

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

How r u feeling now Gemma? Hope its all going ok?

AFM - scan went well, lining was 8.4 so nice and thick.
Just had a call from my clinic my ET is Monday at 4pm, feeling excited now. Will prob go straight to bed once i get home as it will be 6.30ish before i get home at the earliest.
Not feeling well today though, feeling sick & have a tummy ache 😕
Xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

So i am now PUPO had ET at 4.15pm today. It went ok. Got to test around the 6/7th April. The two defrosted but one was better than the other so we had the best one put back. Fingers crossed xxxx

Hope ur all ok xxxxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Congratulations!!! Are you having any time off work? ET for me is next Tuesday so having the rest of the week off to rest.  Got my scan on Friday so fingers crossed all will be ok.  Its week 5-6 for me on buserelin and now on 3 HRT a day too, its been hard graft this last week, ive felt really sad and insecure, the headaches have subsided a little which is a bonus but still feeling exhausted!

I'll let you know how I get on after my scan on Friday, make sure you get plenty of rest 

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning,

Slept like a log last night but hubby woke me up at 6... Banging about to go to work. Yes I've got this wk off and i may take next week too. 

So exciting you are finally seeing light at the end of this long tunnel. Hope ur scan goes well on Friday and ur all good for ET on tue. So pleased ur headaches have passed and ur feeling brighter.

Xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

Gemma - how was your scan? Hopefully all good and ready for Et next week

Xx


----------



## Omidvar (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi ladies. I'm new here. Hoping you can give me some reassurance. I had my day 6 day blastocyst FET done last Saturday. I am now 6 days post transfer but don't feel any different! I am so worried that it had not worked! Did any of you have any symptoms after your FET? Please help!


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome Omidvar, congrats on being PUPO. Im still on my 2ww and have been having some cramps, sore boobs and feel sick now and then. Although on my last Cycle i didnt have anything and got a BFP. My test date is Wed, when is yours? Xx

Gemma - how are u hun? Did your scan go ok? Where are u at now? Xx

AFM - with test date looming im getting more nervous. May test this wkend as not sure i can hack it any longer xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Im ok thanks hun, hope you are too   

Well... ive got tender boobs on and off and feel tired and have the odd sickly spell throughout the day but generally feel quite well.  How are you feeling, have you had any symptoms? You must be excited! My test date is ages away, 18th! St Marys apparently always have long 2ww!!!

Omidvar - I have read on the April 2WW thread that some ladies don't get any symptoms so don't feel negative hun, you might just be one of the lucky ones who have very few symptoms/side effects   Have a look on there and read about others in the 2WW. 

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya Gemma,

Glad to hear u are ok, all good symtoms your having, my boobs dont feel that sore today & the sick feeling has faded slightly. Fingers crossed it all stoll ok and we get our BFP's 😊 
This 2ww is dragging just want it to hurry up now.

You up to much this wkend? Resting i hope xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Good morning Carey,

Woke up with banging head   How are you felling today??

I had last week off but back in work tomorrow, ive been trying to carry on as normal with day to day tasks minus the hovering and lifting anything heavy.  I couldn't have the full 18 days of the 2ww, I would be bored to death haha! I only work 3 days a week anyway and its a desk based job so I wont be doing anything I shouldn't be.  Your test day will be here in  no time   You tempted to test early?

Are you up to anything much this weekend?
x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

How your head feeling now? Hope u've had a good day apart from this.
Another day nearly over and another day closer to test day 😀

Ive had abit of a dull ache in my tummy today but not had much time to think about it as been busy at my nephews birthday party. I also went to bump, baby & toddler event this morning, my little boy had great fun exploring all the different activities. Lots of stalls selling lovely things too. I surprised myself with how ok i felt being surrounded by lots of pregnant women and new born babies.

Im back at work this week, i only work thurs & fri. Hope u get on ok tomorrow.

Xxxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hiya,

Aww glad your little boy had a nice time this morning, hopefully you will be buying off the stalls soon  

Well first day back and isn't too bad actually - touch wood! My appetite seems to be slightly less today? Ive usually scuffed my dinner by 11 and today felt unusually full this morning?? My headache is still there slightly but used to them now after being on buserelin for 5 weeks lol!

Have you had any symptoms yet? Are you tempted to test early?

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

Glad ur first day back went ok. Im kinda looking forward to going im on Thursday. Ive felt the same regards to appetite, not hungry but still having to eat to keep up my strength. Not good ur headache is constant, ul be glad when it goes i bet.
Im not tempted to test before Wed although will be glad whe. I can say thus 2ww is over as im emotionally drained. 
Have u got any urges to test yet?

Xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey hun,

I have and I haven't, I don't want to face the negative if that's the case and don't want to run the risk of having the BFP bubble burst by a chemical either lol.  Think i'll stay in the PUPO bubble a bit longer, its nice  

I must admit im drained too, ive been on injections in total 3 out of 6 months due to the OHSS at the end of the year, I don't even remember what it feels like to feel normal anymore lol  

How are you feeling today? My boobs feel a bit itchy and ive had a bath haha!  
xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

Me either, just dont wanna burst this bubble.... Not sure im going to sleep well tonight with test day tomorrow.

Not sure how i would have coped with being on the drugs that long, like u. Hmm not had itchy boobs hopefully a good sign. 
O a nice bath sounds lovely, ive just not had time, a quicky shower every morning before my son wakes is all i manage...

Chat tomorrow xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Carey,

Fingers crossed today brings you your BFP  

Let me know how you get on hun
x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Gemma,

So pleased to share my news I got a  
We ate so lucky to be given this chance again.
Ive waited for the clinic to call me back all day but nothing so will hopefully call tomorrow to arrange scan date.

How are u feeling today hun xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi chick,

That's amazing news! Im absolutely made up for you! Did you end up having any symptoms in the end? 

I don't know how I feel tbh lol, ive had a few symptoms but not sure how much of them are from the progesterone   its so far away my test day!

Bet you still cant believe it this morning can you?!

Have a good day hun which im sure you will, speak to you later 
xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks so much, still feel like im floating at the mo.

Tbh, I had no real symptoms towards the end of the 2ww, my sore (.)(.) had gone and the cramps had faded too, i had no implantation bleed (but didnt last time either)..... dont give up hun, stay strong. Have you go 8 days till OTD?

Ive got a tip for you hun which i found helpful but you may think its silly, i kept a day to day diary about how i was feeling, looking back at it now i wrote all sorts of rubbish, somethings didnt even have anything to do with the ivf but it got everything off my mind and onto paper which really did help. Maybe give it a go?  

Im still waiting for my clinic to call me back ive called again today but still no reply.... im getting fed up now just want a scan date booked in.

Chat soon xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Just a quick message as im at work to see how you are Gemma? xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi gemma,

How r u hun? Not heard from u in a few days xxx

I woke up yesterday bleeding with bad tummy cramps.. I rang my clinic who just told me to carry on with tablets & gel. I was still to attend my scan on 25th! Felt helpless just wanted some support so called my doctor who was lovely. She told me to rest up & if cramps get worse to call her. She also called the early pregnancy unit at my local hospital but they wouldnt scan me as said it was to early to see anything. They were saying by the dates i was only 4.5 weeks were as with ivf its worked out slightly different & im 5wks 6 days...  So ive just got to wait an see.  Blood has slowed down & cramps gone today so i hope this is a good sign.... Xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi hun,

Im sorry to hear of your bleed and cramps, I hope they stop soon - does this worrying lark ever stop!!! Bet you are on pins!   to you xx

Im just feeling really fed up with it all tbh, im on 14dp3dt and still days away from knowing anything, im so tired and feel drained, I will be gutted if its a BFN as I would of been on treatment altogether for 3 months out of the last 6, I just want to feel normal now or be pregnant if that makes sense, this limbo drives you mad   Sorry to moan, as you can see im clearly fed up and don't get much compassion.  

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya hun,

How u feeling, only 2 days till OTD. U going to test early or wait? Good luck xx

I've stopped bleeding and my cramps have gone, except from the odd one. I just don't know what to think, still another 8 days till my scan. Just trying to stay positive 😊


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning hun...

How was OTD? Good news? Xxx

Ive got my scan tomorrow, slightly dreading it 

Xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi hun,

So sorry i thought I had posted on this page, obviously not!

Got a BFP! Got a scan on 12th May and like you dreading it.  You move on to the next stage and then theres something else to worry about.  Now im worrying about missed miscarriages ffs 

How are you, has your bleeding stopped?

Feel free to email me if you like, I probably check them more lol [email protected]

I have everything crossed for you for your scan tomorrow    

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations xxx hope ur feeling well xxx

My scan today showed Im having a misscarige. We had to spend some time with the consultant, we were there 2.5 hrs. All i wanted to do was get home knowing we had a 1.5 hr car journey too. We are guttered this has happened, and are not sure where to go from here. Yes we know how lucky we are to have our first little miracle but it still doesnt make the pain of losing this baby any easier.  Xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh hun, im so sorry!

I totally know where your coming from regarding having a baby but losing one.  I had my little girl in 2007 and then had an ectopic in 2008 and it had ruptured so it was serious, life is just far too cruel.  It really pisses me off when you see those who got pregnant accidently or who take their kids for granted.

Silly question but how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

So hard isnt it....
Still feeling heart broken but have to keep strong for my little boy. 
I went back to work today... Was glad to get home as all i got from people was where you been, off on your jollies... Argh NO!!!!! It was so hard to keep a brave face on.

Just wish i was one of the lucky ones who fell preg at a drop of a hat. My sister is 20wks preg with her 3rd.. A close friend is 14wks with her 2nd...

How r u hun? Feeling ok? Xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Im so anxious hun its untrue, I cant stop worrying about missed miscarriages, getting to the scan and it being all over.  Its just one worry after another.  Like you say if we could get pregnant at the drop of a hat it wouldn't be such an emotional rollercoaster. I just   that's its ok in there.

Returning to work is always hard even after a week off let alone after going through what you have been through, you just want to tell them to **** off and mind their own business!

What do you plan to do now?

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sure all is OK and your scan will show a nice healthy hearbeat  
The worry doesn't ever go away does it.... one thing after another... is your OTD 18 days from ET? 

Had a rubbish day, my sister had her 20 week scan today and found out shes having a boy. She rings to tell me but i wasn't all that joyful as you can expect.... which yes i do feel guilty about but it a week today when i found out id lost my baby so surely any normal person would be abit understanding..? nope not her, i then got a text message telling me the way i act is awful and i could have put my feelings aside to say something nice......... 
All i want to do is wave a magic wand and for this to all be better but its not going to happen... not over night anyway.

Are plan going forward is to spend as much time with our little boy as possible and try and find happiness again... A holiday is on the cards just got to book somewhere....

Love and   xx xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Aww hun, how bloody insensitive of her to begin with and then to pull her face because you haven't thrown her a party, well, id be telling her where to go, family or no family! People who have conceived naturally just don't understand that we cant just try again if something goes wrong. I completely relate to you having a child and losing one from my experience previously, the fact that you already have a child doesn't compensate for your loss, yes it helps you accept it but doesn't make you feel better.

I hope you have the lovely break together as a family and get the R&R you deserve.

Lots of love and all the best for the future xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

How r u? Not long till your scan 😊

Im not too bad, just trying to get my life back together...

Xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi hun,

Scan day is now tomorrow, they brought it forward a few days because of my previous ectopic.  Im a nervous wreck, im so scared of being told something at the scan which is bad news.  Not feeling overly pregnant which is a worry, feel ok up to about 3pm and then just groggy.

You booked your holiday yet? 

xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hun, i have everything crossed for you today, that feeling of not knowing either way was a horrible one.. stay positvie  hope your scan has gone well, let me know xxx

Not booked holiday yet going to go into travel agents at weekend... cant wait to get away now.

xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey hun,

Hope you are well 

Had the scan yesterday and we are having twins! Such a shock but dot really know why as we had 2 put back in! Think I need to start doing some research on twins as at the minute I just don't know what to do if they need feeding at the same time etc as silly as that sounds. We looked at a few prams yesterday to gauge how much things are going to cost and your talking £1000 wowsers!!!

I hope you book a lovely holiday, somewhere nice and hot - it sounds lovely a nice beach holiday  

Love
Gemma xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations hun - now you can start believing   

Trust me... it doesnt have to cost ££££ as if you shop around you can get some fab deals, online is the best place.. kiddicare is a great shop too.

Good luck with the forth comin months, keep me posted xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Carey  

Im going to be grabbing bargains where I can so i'll get searching online  

I will certainly keep you updated and I wish you well for the future, go and get that fab holiday booked!

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Gemma... Just read your news!!! 

Double trouble!!! 

Has it sunk in yet? Awww what lovely news hun 

I'm waiting for my scan on 27th and I thought the 2ww was bad enough! 

Have a happy healthy pregnancy sweetie.

All the Best

Bunny xxx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you very much and huge congratulations to you on your BFP!!!!! Im thrilled your expecting hun  

Waiting for the scan is far worse than the 2ww and I didn't think that was possible! 

The news still hasn't really sunk in still, yesterday one measured 7+6 and the other was 7+4, they will date exact at the 12 week scan.

Started looking at the cost of things today, OMG eeek!!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy    Im sure we will be on some other threads soon comparing symptoms  

xx


----------

